# Hello all, I'm a new beekeeper in Nevada....by way of California



## DougT (May 14, 2013)

Hi my name is Doug and I just started beekeeping a couple of weeks ago. I have started my hive from a 
package and all seems well so far. My hive is actually located in Nevada but my home is in California, so
this has special challenges, LOL Lots of going back and forth to the property in Nevada, but I think I can
pull it off........at least I think I can. I'm going to be asking lots of questions so be forewarned, LOL 

Doug


----------



## Lazer128 (Dec 15, 2012)

Welcome to the site Doug and good luck! My 4 hives are 6 weeks & 3 days old and doing great. I hope I can help with the newbee questions. I know I asked a lot of them!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Doug!


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Welcome Aboard, Doug


----------



## DougT (May 14, 2013)

Lazer128 said:


> Welcome to the site Doug and good luck! My 4 hives are 6 weeks & 3 days old and doing great. I hope I can help with the newbee questions. I know I asked a lot of them!


Thanks! Glad to have found the forum.


----------



## DougT (May 14, 2013)

Thanks for the welcome!


----------



## samoadc (Dec 15, 2012)

What part of Nevada?


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Welcome,
Where in CA


----------



## DougT (May 14, 2013)

My hive is in Washoe Valley at the vacation home.


----------



## DougT (May 14, 2013)

KQ6AR said:


> Welcome,
> Where in CA


Hive is at the vacation home in Washoe Valley, live most of the time near San Jose, CA.


----------



## DougT (May 14, 2013)

:banana: Dan......de N6LTU


----------



## samoadc (Dec 15, 2012)

Thanks for the reply , yet I do have no idea where Washoe Vally is and I am assuming it is not near the Nevada boarder so I will be of little personal visitation help to you.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Hi Doug,
I can be found on the 145.33 Mt Diablo around 5:30AM weekdays, stop in some morning. Had bee chat with an iron worker there this morning.


----------



## DougT (May 14, 2013)

KQ6AR said:


> Hi Doug,
> I can be found on the 145.33 Mt Diablo around 5:30AM weekdays, stop in some morning. Had bee chat with an iron worker there this morning.


Fine business OM.....I'll keep that in mind, I can hit that repeater fairly well from my California QTH.


----------

